# Is your chihuahua afraid of car rides?



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella doesn't like car rides. She is afraid of them. 

When we first adopted her, she was almost 1-year old and grew up in a rural area with her first family. They didn't take her for car rides. The only time she went in the car was to see the vet.

We take Bella everywhere in our car to get her used to it. We reward her with lots of praises and treats. She is okay (tolerates it) during these short car rides.

We recently took Bella with us in a 3-hour one way car ride for her very first vacation. She trembled and shook, closed her eyes, and almost hyperventilated with her tongue hanging out during most of the long commute. She wouldn't drink water or eat in the car. She wouldn't fall asleep or play with her toys either. The large trucks and highway noises frightened her. She was fine when we stopped the car and got out to walk her. She was fine once we arrived at our vacation home. She loved being with us 24/7 and enjoyed being at our vacation home. It was torture for her during the 3-hour return trip in the car.

This is our first dog that is afraid of car rides. We want to continue bringing Bella with us on our vacations. When she suffers, my husband and I suffer too. Do you have any suggestions to help Bella overcome her fear of car rides?


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW, sounds scary being in her place. But glad she liked her vaccation home  Hmm, I think you giving me alot to think about now that I have my puppy. I need her to get use to the car rides.. 

I got her when she was 5 weeks and she was fine during the car ride but was shaking when we went to the petsmart. And I just stuck my hand in the baggie and she was alright.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Chloe is really scared in the car as well. Ever since I got her at 9 weeks old she would cry and shake and be really anxious in the car  Like Bella, she's scared of the car noises and cars/trucks around her and about died when we put the windshield wipers on once in the rain. I've heard a product called Rescue Remedy may work for pets in stressful situations, you could give that a try. But I don't really have any other ideas accept to keep practicing with her and trying to make car rides fun with special treats.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

poor bella
yeah i heard resue remedey is great for dogs that get stressed out about different things i would try that and just keep doing what your doing as well with lots of praise she might just come round knowing that her mommie is keeping her!!!!!!!!!!!
other wise i dont know my lot love it in the car


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I've heard of getting her accustomed to the car in small bits, like in and out while the car sits in the driveway. Then hearing the engine start, but the car doesn't move. Gradually increase the experience, a wee bit at a time. Lots of praise and treats for when she's calm.

Something I think helps is an elevated car seat so she can see out and not just hear scary engine noises. I use this, I think Boop loves it, and it keeps her harnessed in for safety. She rides with her front paws on the rim to see better, lol.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Katie said:


> Chloe is really scared in the car as well. Ever since I got her at 9 weeks old she would cry and shake and be really anxious in the car  Like Bella, she's scared of the car noises and cars/trucks around her and about died when we put the windshield wipers on once in the rain.



Hi Katie,

What do you do with Chloe and her fear of car rides? Does she ride in the car with you at all?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Pauline Leland said:


> Something I think helps is an elevated car seat so she can see out and not just hear scary engine noises. I use this, I think Boop loves it, and it keeps her harnessed in for safety.


Hi Pauline,

Bella hates the elevated car seat even more because she refuses to look out the car window. She prefers to be "safe" inside her carrier that is strapped to the back seat, not wanting to see what is going on outside the car or what is around her while the car is moving. 

Nothing works, not even when I sit next to her carrier, not even when I'm petting and comforting her, not even when I'm giving her treats (which she refuses), not even when I'm holding her in my lap. She was miserable during the long car ride to and from our vacation home.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Well I didn't ever really work with her  but when we need to go in the car, like for vet trips or to get her nails cut etc, we just try and keep it as calm and quiet as possible and basically just rough it  she loves food and treats so every few minutes i'll give her something like that. last time we went out i brought a chewie with us and that helped her stay busy and less focused on the ride. i have the outward bound car seat for jack because he refuses to sit still in the car and walks all over, but i haven't tried it with chloe. maybe keeping bella in a crate would help? well i guess that wouldn't help if she wasnt crate trained.. chloe rode home in her crate on the way home after she was spayed bc i had to drive and that worked out ok (usually my boyfriend is with me and he'll drive while i hold her on my lap and talk to her). it's never a happy experience for her but she gets through it and after we're home she's completely fine again


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco's the same way on long rides he gets over it after about an hour but for that hour he paces back & forth from my lap to hubbys and shakes. Fender doesn't like rides either he cries & cries & cries. Bella LOVES the truck though.Mia & Abby are good too.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Alisha said:


> Poco's the same way on long rides he gets over it after about an hour but for that hour he paces back & forth from my lap to hubbys and shakes. Fender doesn't like rides either he cries & cries & cries.


Hi Alisha,

When you bring yur chis with you on vacation, how do you handle Poco and Fender's fear during the long commute?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Fenders been on 1 trip when he was tiny & he didn't do bad at all he just slept but he's a real whiner now so I don't know how it will be. Poco gives up after about half an hour he gets tired after all that pacing & shaking :lol:

Other than that they sleep and do really great & we've taken 15 hr trips :shock:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh gosh, my Ernie hates car rides. He's another who cries and cries. If I'm going by myself, I strap his crate in and put him in it. I hate when he gets upset. I just talk to him a lot. If Phil goes with me, Ernie can be on my lap and he's O.K.

Buford and Briscoe love car rides.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm sorry you're having such problems with Bella. I would just suggest getting her used to it slowly like was mentioned in teh thread earlier. Sit in the car without it running and wait until she gets comfortable with that. Then with the engine running, etc. Then short trips up and down the driveway... it probably will take a while but she would eventually at least tolerate it, if not enjoy it.

Trixie and Sasha LOVE car rides! When we ask them "Wanna go for a ride?" they start squealing and jumping around in excitement. Trixie will RUN to the car and jump in as soon as the car door is opened.

On long trips we keep them in the kennel but on short trips they will ride on our laps, and Trixie will guard the car by barking at people crossing crosswalks, etc. LOL  In the kennel they'll be alert and watchful (but enjoying it) for a while, but eventually they'll both just go to sleep... only waking up when we stop.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

ChiFan said:


> Trixie and Sasha LOVE car rides! When we ask them "Wanna go for a ride?" they start squealing and jumping around in excitement. Trixie will RUN to the car and jump in as soon as the car door is opened.



Oh! Those were the good old days with my previous chihuahuas that passed away - they all LOVED car rides and vacations with us. In fact, we had to spell C-A-R or else they jumped and squealed with excitement until they got into our car (LOL). One of them would even run to our car, wait there, and refused to budge until we put her inside our car.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bella mom, LOL you're dogs so funny! Wow they must be so smart hearing the word car and head out. So yea spelling it easier to avoid the excitement hehe.. 

So cute!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I didnt read through all of the posts so if this has been mentioned please disregard

My great dane was a nervous rider and my vet told me to give him some Childrens Benadryl to help him relax and sleep. He said that if I did this a couple of time then he would start relating the car ride to being peaceful and not frigtening. Believe it or not it worked great and my boy loves to ride now. I had also been told to do this buy one of the show breeders. She had a show bitch that was nervous at shows so she gave her the benadryl to relax her while there so now she is calm at shows and sleeps alot before here time in the ring. They say that dogs are silly and will gain a behavior if it is processed the same way a few times


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, I just remembered that Boop would whine a bit in the car when she was little. I sang to her, nonsense songs with lots of repeats of her name. It seemed to help.

Now when she whines, it means, "My bladder is full."

I've also read of a gauzy hat or veil that partially obscures the dog's vision. It may work because they can't see things rushing by them. They are for sale on-line, but in chi sizes?


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Is it possible she gets car sick? I've read that ginger snaps can help for that, FWIW. Other than that, I was going to suggest the Bach's Rescue Remedy as mentioned above, or the Benadryl is a good idea also. Just another thought...I own a CD called DogGone Songs: Traveling Tunes for You and Your Pet. It's supposed to have a calming effect. I bought it when Beau was a puppy to leave playing for him when I had to leave him at home, and I probably used it a couple times in the car also, in the beginning. (He loves car rides though, so I never really needed it). Anyway, I don't know if it really has any effect, but I just thought I would mention it.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Yoshismom said:


> My great dane was a nervous rider and my vet told me to give him some Childrens Benadryl to help him relax and sleep. He said that if I did this a couple of time then he would start relating the car ride to being peaceful and not frigtening. Believe it or not it worked great and my boy loves to ride now. I had also been told to do this buy one of the show breeders. She had a show bitch that was nervous at shows so she gave her the benadryl to relax her while there so now she is calm at shows and sleeps alot before here time in the ring. They say that dogs are silly and will gain a behavior if it is processed the same way a few times


Hi Yoshismom,

How much Children's Benadryl do I give to a 5-pound chi? It may work for Bella during the long car rides.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Jangles021204 said:


> Is it possible she gets car sick? I've read that ginger snaps can help for that, FWIW. Other than that, I was going to suggest the Bach's Rescue Remedy as mentioned above, or the Benadryl is a good idea also.



I also thought that Bella may be car sick. What are the symptoms of a car sick dog?  

I will buy Bach's Rescue Remedy, anything, to alleviate her stress in the car.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would call your vets office and ask them what a proper dosage would be. It was only a table spoon for my dane and he was 5 months old and probably 85lbs then.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Minnie loves being in the car, she doesnt like to ride the bus, shes spolied. hahaa


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl was scared of the car when he was a baby, so I took him on trips to "fun" places like the pet store (he loves it there) and the bank (they give him treats) so he started to associate car rides with positive outcomes. Now whenever I grab my car keys he always gets so excited thinking he can come with. And if I say "do you want to go?" and shake the keys he seriously dances around and when I open the door he sprints out to my car and waits for me to open the door...he's so funny...
Mia on the other hand still is kind of scared to go on car rides. I haven't taken her to Petsmart as much as I took Carl since I'm SO busy lately. 
But my mom has been bringing Carl and Mia in the car when she drives my sister to school, so Mia's getting used to it more.
She did really well when we went on a 5 hour trip to my Grandma's house this summer. I was very surprised- she just slept the whole time. I think it helps that Carl gets so excited, and since he's not anxious or nervous, Mia feels more comfortable.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bella's Mom said:


> I also thought that Bella may be car sick. What are the symptoms of a car sick dog?
> 
> I will buy Bach's Rescue Remedy, anything, to alleviate her stress in the car.


Symptoms can include excessive drooling, panting, and vomiting. Things like ginger root capsules, or a product called Ginger Tummy can help. ( http://www.b-naturals.com/product_info.php?products_id=64 ) Or even Chamomile Tea. Also, heat can make motion sickness worse, so having the A/C on full blast and directed towards the dog may help as well. But it's important to realize that most car sickness is stress related, so the key either way is probably going to be eliminating her anxiety when in the car.

I think a combination of some sort of drug or supplement (to calm her down) along with a gradual desensitization process would probably be your best bet. Like someone else mentioned, start from scratch and try to get her used to the car in slow steps. Take a book and sit and read in the car with her a couple times a day while giving her treats...once she's happy with this, begin starting the car...and then start backing out of the driveway, etc. Take it slowly, and when she's up to it start taking her on fun, short trips where she will receive treat or get to walk around or anything else she would enjoy.

I would also ignore her nervous behavior while in the car--you don't want to reinforce it by comforting her, for example. And the only other thing I can think of is to drive extra careful when she's with you and avoid any sharp turns, sudden stops, or anything else that might make her feel uncomfortable in the car.

Good luck!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Jangles,

Thank you for this great information. 

The strange thing is Bella doesn't drool or vomit although she does pant with her tongue hanging out. I'll get some Ginger Tummy - it may help. I'm continuing to work on desensitizing her to the car and car rides. 

Sigh........At times like this, I wish Bella could talk and let me know what is making her so afraid of the car and car rides. It's difficult to see her suffering in the car.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

My three sit in a see-through plastic toy box on the seat next to me, with a nice soft blanket in there. I also have chewies and toys in it. They have all loved the car from day one, so I suppose I'm lucky with that. Hope your baby gets to like car rides. One of my old Yorkies used to get car sick and vomit the moment the car got moving. We just avoided taking him in the car, but he obviously missed out on days out and stuff like that! Hope you manage to find a solution for Bella! Good luck


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

DIxie loves to ride weither it be in the long haul in the country, she went to get a tree with us last year and loved the ride there ! She loves the rides in town also!


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

guhner loves the car. he stands on my boyfriends leg and stares out the window.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I drive my family and friends nuts. I won't go without Boop *and* her car seat, for safety.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Pebbles loves anywhere as long as she is with us. We do use the car alot though so she got used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## Boating Tia (Sep 15, 2006)

*car riding*

Our Tia loves to go. Just sleeps. We take her in the camper and she loves it. Her place to ride is on the wide dash. In the car she has a doggie booster seat. She has always ridden in this and knows this is her spot. We took her on an 11 hour trip in camper last fall and she did great. Good little companion. Took her to GA. couple weeks ago. Long trip too. She did great. She just wants to be with us and as long as she is, she'll do anything.


----------

